# My VW T4 camper aka Leela



## Toad (May 6, 2012)

Here's some pics of Leela my 2001 vw t4 I've owned her for 4 years and taken an old builders van and made it fit my lifestyle.

This is how she was looking last summer 






This year she got new wheels and some more work on the inside.




Pics taken on the first wet weekend away this year.

The inside is looking like this at the moment but plans are in the pipeline for a compleat make over in the back it's getting units under the rear window and a pull out cooking unit in the tailgate.








As you can see I have a thing for mad gearstick and am well know on the t4 forum for making them foe members  vans.
My current gearstick is this one 





The only two things on the van I have not done myself is tint the rear window and trim the rear seat covers
All the rest from fitting windows to making the rear seat/bed was done by myself.


----------



## project2006 (May 6, 2012)

loving the Dub ...... got a LWB T4, great vans.


----------



## Go wild (May 6, 2012)

Nice work mate, looking good


----------



## Rsykes103 (May 6, 2012)

Nice, what are the front seats out of ?


----------



## ellisboy (May 7, 2012)

Nice looking van Toad! Used to have a T4 myself :cool1::drive:


----------



## Firefox (May 8, 2012)

Great pics, Toad. Keep up the good work!


----------

